

Burning Man underprices, 1/3 of buyers get tickets, Market Economics Fairy cries - Eliezer
http://blog.burningman.com/2012/02/news/ticket-update-radical-inclusion-meet-the-other-nine/

======
davidw
Please don't editorialize headlines.

